
Google Analytics infographic presentation-ready reports - whatagraph
http://app.whatagraph.com/
======
JorgeGT
When trying to see a report:

Notice: Trying to get property of non-object in
/home/whatagraph/public_html/modules/analytics/classes/GAModel.php on line 144

